
Ask HN: Is “claim your profile” a good strategy? - ParameterOne
I wanted to get an idea on what the community thinks of the claim your profile strategy for a way to gain user-base.  What&#x27;s good or bad about it?
======
rubidium
You mean like what the sketchy reputation websites have? Or dark pattern home
listing sites? Or pump and dump academia “social networks”?

It’ll burn any goodwill you have in my book.

No one wants to know you sucked up info about them and then compiled it all
into a shadow profile. And it’s practically blackmail to make them claim it to
correct your errors.

If you’re in the B2B space it may be different.

------
robbya
I'm not familiar with that strategy (can you define it?), but I'd expect that
certain strategies work better for some products but poorly for others. What
market are you thinking about?

